# Hydraulics Help



## SVTKen (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello, I have a 1635HX cab tractor that Mahindra doesn’t make a backhoe for and I’ve decided against a 3-point backhoe. I’ve done some research and Wallenstein will engineer a frame mount for my tractor because it is a new model. The Wallenstein backhoes require constant flow, two hoses with no relief dump to tank. My tractor doesn’t have remotes. Any suggestions on tapping into my current hydraulics or should I be adding Mahindra rear remotes? I’d have to hold the remote valve open to get constant flow. Thanks!


----------

